# Hilfe Koi Krank .....



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

:cry: Hallo wer kann mir helfen ? Mein weißer ca 10 Jahre alter Koi bekommt immer mehr schwarze Flecken und wird immer schmaler . Wer kann mir helfen :..


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

hi cyber!

hast du ein Foto von dem Kleinen?
unter "schwarze Flecken" kann ich mir noch nichts vorstellen... 

lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

bei einem 10 Jahre alten, weißen Koi *könnte es sich um harmlose Shimis handeln*. 

Shimi = Unerwünschte schwarze Schuppen über der Grundfärbung 


Ältere Fische neigen häufig dazu. 


Ein Bild wäre sehr wichtig und könnte Klarheit schaffen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2006)

mehr sorgen macht mir das "... wird immer schmaler..."


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2006)

*Foto*

Leider klappt das mit dem Foto nicht .Wer kann mir da mal helfen ..Danke Daniela


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2006)

*Bitte schaut ins Fotoalbum*

Fotos sind in meinen Album . Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

also soweit man das auf den Bildern sehen kann, handelt es sich um Farbe. Der Fisch hat einfach schwarze Farbflecken bekommen. 
Mager ist er allerdings schon sehr, aber es dürfte sehr wahrscheinlich ein männlicher Fisch sein und so sehe ich auch da kein großes Problem. 
Wie ist denn sein freßverhalten? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

*koi krank??*

Hallo ,
der Koi ist ein weibliches Tier . Mal frisst er gut mal nichts. Zum Vergleich versuche ich noch ein Foto vom letzten Jahr reinzulegen.Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

für ein weibliches Tier, ist er aber dann deutlich zu mager. 

Nun ist guter Rat teuer.   


Mach doch bitte einige Angaben zum Teich. (Größe, Wasserwerte u.s.w.) 
Was bekommen die Fische für Futter? 
Hast du schon mal das Futter vorher eingeweicht? 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

*Wasserwerte*

Hallo ,
die Teichgröße ca.12000 liter,ca 1,80 tief ,Filteranlage Biotec 18 .
Die Wasserwerte : KH Karbonathärte :5    ph Säuregehalt :8      
GH Gesamthärte :6          Sauerstoff :8     Co2 Kohlendioxid:1,7 alles mg/l
Futter : Störfutter und Koifutter aus dem Zooladen und Seidenraupen .
Das Futter habe ich noch nie eingeweicht .

Gruß


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

probier mal das Futter etwa eine Stunde in Wasser aufzuweichen. 
Außerdem kannst du`s mal mit einem eingeweichtem Brötchen versuchen. Wenn er das nimmt, seh`n wir weiter. 
Kann sein, dass der Fisch ein Problem beim Kauen hat. Kein Witz! 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2006)

mir fällt noch was ein: 

hast du vermehrt gläsrigen Kot auf der Wasseroberfläche beobachten können? 
Bitte auch auf so etwas und alles andere achten, was verändert ist. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2006)

*Danke...*

Danke für die Tips ,werde heute mal das Futter einweichen . 

 

Gruß Daniela


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2006)

*Re: Danke...*

 Hallo Leute  ,möchte Euch nur mal schreiben wie es mit meinen Koi ausging .Habe neues Futter gekauft und es immer eingeweicht und es wird keiner klauben die schwarzen Flecken sind ganz verschwunden und der Koi hat wieder sein normal Gewicht . Wer weiß was das war... Danke das Ihr mir geholfen habt.  


Gruß daniela


----------

